# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  [Guide] RSBuddy

## Zaphry

I remember someone mentioning in the bawx that I should write a small guide for runescape botting. 

Botting in runespace is very simple for following reasons:
-It is free
-It is effective (if used properly)
-Safe (unless you go for 24/7 type botting)


First of all you need to register on following site:
RuneScape - MMORPG - The No.1 Free Online Multiplayer Game - ofc it is the game site >_>
RSBuddy

After you have registered you are ready to download necessary files.
You will need bot itself
-RSBuddy - RuneScape bots from the experts.
Java ofcourse
-Java SE Development Kit 6u26

You do not need to download scripts, you need to go to the scripts section when logged in which can be found from:
-RSBuddy - The Ultimate Script Repository.

After you have installed java and downloaded the bot you are ready to choose a script for yourself.
If already have a skill/object in your mind which you want to focus on you are free to choose yourself




As you can see that I've outlined few stuff with red and these are what yo uneed to focus on.
Premium scripts cost money and I have never tried VIP scripts so dont know about 'em.

I have outlined Aio Karamja Fisher as that is the one script which I am using atm on my accounts.

So when you have chosen the script which you want, open the link and remember to read the info carefully.

To add the script to RSBuddy you need to press the 
Now that you have added a script to your list you can open the bot client. 
Bot client will pop up a screen where you need to log onto your RSBuddy account

When you have either logged in or run the client without account it will ask runescape account information when you're trying to run a script (File -> Run script). 
I highly suggest you to use fake info incase the bot sometime gets infected.
After setting the info you are free to start botting

If you are having problems with fps, I suggest you to go to Edit-> Less CPU and File-> Hide when you have ran your script.

----------


## ~Jagris

They have made RSBuddy stupidly easy lately. Kind of strange there isn't a level bot that just works. You know moves on and grinds everything with in parameters. (that I know of at least.)

----------


## Xel

I've been using EpicBot just for fun but might as well give this is a shot if I get back to RS botting. Thanks, +rep

----------


## HelloHounD

How reliable is this for overnighting?

----------


## IFMJohn

Mhmm go use RSBuddy, made by the man who took RSBot (powerbot.org) and added a keylogger and hacked, what was it? approximately $100,000 in accounts and RSGP? 
Not only that, after he did so he decided to DDOS powerbot.org and then make his own site using the same code made by powerbot.org (a couple variations in the code to work with his way of downloading and installing scripts)

Great idea.

----------


## Zaphry

> Mhmm go use RSBuddy, made by the man who took RSBot (powerbot.org) and added a keylogger and hacked, what was it? approximately $100,000 in accounts and RSGP? 
> Not only that, after he did so he decided to DDOS powerbot.org and then make his own site using the same code made by powerbot.org (a couple variations in the code to work with his way of downloading and installing scripts)
> 
> Great idea.


Never seen a solid proof on this and was it really Gh0$t who made RSBuddy? Wasn't it also linked to Arbiter scripts on powerbot?
Also there has been a million different speculations who actually hacked who and what really happened, but we all know what conspiracy theories really are about.

But apart from that, RSBuddy IS superior than powerbot with updates, cpu usage. If person is dumb enough to leave all information to the bot and never use pin or recoveries on his/her account, s/he deserves to be hacked.

Just read about it. 
http://gameolosophy.com/games/online...ape-hacking-2/

----------


## Killalots

Oh! So that's what happened to RSBot... mm...

You go on holiday and find out all sorts of interesting things. I wondered where Powerbot.org went.

Anyhow, I'm using RSBuddy as we speak. It's brilliant! Thanks for the guide.

----------


## Zaphry

Not sure, but seems it is still there. Site is just super slow. (It is actually one of the main reasons why I left the site)

----------


## Zeluous

Flawless. Thanks for posting this!

----------


## bopoiu

hi i read rsbuddy was down 

whats the best bot to multi account bot atm ?

----------

